# Hogs with Airbow - Video



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have seen these in some adds, they sure make a weird sound. One summer when I was visiting my dad in Ohio. I was still in grade school. I won a co2 pellet pistol (at a carnival) with a zebco 33 real and some solid fiberglass arrows. The arrows had rubber fletching about 6in from the end you slide into the barrel, they also had a small wire eyes to attach the fishing line. I ended up loosing all the arrows shooting at fish in the canals when I got home. I havent seen such a setup since then.


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Good kills. Strange sound.

So how is it classified for regular hunting purposes, rifle or bow?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't know about its classification but I would think it to be as much archery as a crossbow. Of course, some refer to crossbows as crossguns - usually the traditional archers, as they look down their noses.


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, there is no actual bow in the air bow, so ...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The Pioneer is legal to hunt with in every state that allows airguns.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> The Pioneer is legal to hunt with in every state that allows airguns.


 It says 4 states allow them but don't know how old the info is. Only $ 1000.00 though.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glen, I am a traditional archery hunter along with compound. Arizona doesnt allow crossbows in any archery season, unless you have a handicap something along the same lines as a permit from shooting from a vehicle. I agree they shouldnt be in standard archery seasons, so many times I have had to draw my bow and wait and a lot of the times have to let it down , With a crossbow you could out wait the animal forever. But on the same lines, todays compounds are getting so advanced it doesnt take much practice or what I call , skill to use them. But then you have muzzle loaders that is another sore subject. If I had my way, there would be seasons for true primitive weapons.but I will always support any type of hunting even If I dont agree with the style.

I guess I am just an old grumpy fart, same goes for long range hunting and shooting a deer that has been fed all year long at a certain place. To me , might as well shoot cattle, at least you will get more meat.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I look at it differently, Ed. If animals are not plentiful - enough so to hunt them and maintain sustainability - I still prefer them to be killed as humanely as possible. Making it more difficult for those with bad eyes, as is the case with "primitive" muzzleloaders, can mean bad shots and wounded animals. Or, it could mean more people quit hunting.

Similarly, vertical bows can be more problematic to master than crossbows. In our fast-paced world, people as a whole do not allow themselves time to become proficient; they just want to go hunting for a weekend, because they cannot afford to take time off work to practice or to even scout with boots on the ground. Like it or not, that's the way it is and no amount of bellyaching will change that. I cannot begin to count the animals I've taken with broken arrow shafts and broadheads in them from bad archers.

America is in a severe downward spiral of hunting participation. Since the lion's share of conservation income comes from hunting and fishing license revenue, the shooting industry has taken on the challenge to retain and recruit hunters. The effort has saved us to a certain extent, but the numbers are still in decline.

If we lose the outdoors enthusiasts, we lose conservation.

I have given up on just about any firearm with iron sights; my weak eyes don't allow me to make ethical shots with the crude instruments any longer. And, a crossbow has taken the place of my vertical bow, because it allows me to make better shots. I still want to hunt but only if I can be ethical.

By the way, we still have too many deer in my part of Michigan.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glen I agree to the extent that with primitive weapons it requires more restraint and practice when hunting. And an ethical hunter should not use such a weapon if they are not willing to put the time in or willing to not take a shot if they are not sure of themself.. My main concern is using such weapons and competing against the modern ones. I just think they should have separate seasons , thats all But id know you cant have a separate seasons for every weapon, especially nowadays. But I will always feel muzzle loaders and rifles should be separate and so should vertical bows be separate from crossbows.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

There are plenty of outdoorsmen who agree with you, Ed. Bottom line is it will always come down to income.

We have so many deer seasons, for example, it's hard to follow. Fortunately, our lawmakers figured this out and have since done away with some special seasons and put them together with other special seasons making them not so special.


----------

